# how they save the silver with these machines



## goldnugget77 (May 29, 2009)

http://www.metafix.com/products/products.html
can someone give me a rough idea of how they save the silver with these machines
Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2009)

Steel Wool..


----------



## goldnugget77 (May 30, 2009)

Are you serious about that


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 30, 2009)

The larger units in the photo are electrolytical. They plate the silver out. 

The cylinders are essentially steel wool canisters. They cement out the silver.


----------



## goldnugget77 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks very much for your reply


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Folks
Lets say I would like to give a service to Photofinishing Industry.

These are some methods for recovery

Metallic Replacement with Chemical Recovery Cartridges (CRCs) - CRCs are canisters containing iron filings. When the 
soluble silver found in fixer, bleach-fixer, C-41 bleach, and washless stabilizer come into contact with the filings, 
the iron dissolves and the silver settles out of the solution. To improve silver recovery, two CRCs should be placed 
in series and in conjunction with other silver recovery practices. It is important to fill the CRCs with water before 
using to extend the life of the cartridges. In addition, maintain a flow of 1-3 gallons/hour and adjust the pH of 
incoming water between 5.5 and 6.5 for efficient silver recovery.

Installing clear tubing between canisters allows operators to see if the system is removing the silver from the solution. 
Also, a "sample valve" can be installed between canisters. Samples collected can be tested with silver test paper on a 
regular basis. If high silver levels are detected in the first canister, remove the first canister, rotate the second 
canister into its position, and replace a new canister in the second canister's location.

Keeping a maintenance log will allow the processor to develop a "changeover" schedule for the CRCs.


Chemical Precipitation - Chemicals can be added to the used solution to settle out the silver. The sludge remaining can 
be collected and refined off-site.

Electrolytic Recovery - Electrolytic recovery is a common silver recovery method. A current passes between two electrodes 
that are suspended in the used fix solution to attract the silver to collect on the cathode. For efficient silver 
recovery, keep the pH levels between 7.5 and 8.

Other methods exist for silver recovery, including ion exchange, reverse osmosis, evaporation, and low flow prewash, 
but are not widely used due to problems in applying these techniques to photofinishing solutions.

What are the steps I have to take to get started

Do I buy a bucket and fill it with steel wool
I know that some are you are going to say
COME ON GIVE ME A BREAK
or something like that
A persons gotta start somewhere


----------

